# Will the apple store match this deal?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.compusmart.com/visasavings.aspx 

Anyone know if they would match this deal? $20.00 off and free shipping! But i'd rather buy it from apple...


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> http://www.compusmart.com/visasavings.aspx
> 
> Anyone know if they would match this deal? $20.00 off and free shipping! But i'd rather buy it from apple...


Apple isn't known for it's price matching. You can ask - all they can say is no.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Graced by royalty*

The King is visiting our ehMac community!  Nice to have you hanging around Shawn! 

For those of you who don't know, Shawn is the sultry voice behind the best Mac broadcast on the Internet.  

He may reside in Nashville, TN now, but he's a good 'ol Canadian boy at heart.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> The King is visiting our ehMac community!


"Visiting" my Nova Scotia butt! I'm *staying*, pal! 


> Nice to have you hanging around Shawn!


Thanks!


> He may reside in Nashville, TN now, but he's a good 'ol Canadian boy at heart.


Amen! If any of you have questions about living in the USA.....ask someone else because, after three years, I *still* haven't figured out these people.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> Apple isn't known for it's price matching. You can ask - all they can say is no.


They did for a while a few months back, although I believe that was just against their own resellers. Go figure.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Welcome Shawn! I just hope ehMac doesn't attract the infamous Jack C....


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Lars said:


> They did for a while a few months back, although I believe that was just against their own resellers. Go figure.


Yeah - ironically enough, Apple doesn't seem to be a "big fan", to put it kindly, of their own resellers.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Welcome Shawn! I just hope ehMac doesn't attract the infamous Jack C....


LOL Well, I hope Jack C doesn't follow me around, posting behind me. 

He seems to have wised up for the most part. And for Jack, wising up consists of shutting the heck up on the Net.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmmm...... not sure if this is a good demonstration of his "reformed" ways: 
http://www.hymn-project.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=634


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Hmmm...... not sure if this is a good demonstration of his "reformed" ways:
> http://www.hymn-project.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=634


LMAO Well....that *was* almost a year ago....maybe he's changed since then? 

BTW, I don't want anyone to think that I really believe Jack has changed. I still believe him to be a scumbag of the highest order.

And my apologies for the threadjack my presence here seems to have caused.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple Canada still has an official "price matching" page. Go to the Apple Canada online store page, and on the bottom right, they have this button:












> If you see Apple hardware or software for less at an authorized Apple reseller, we will match that price up to 10 percent off the current Apple Store regular price (excluding sales tax, shipping, and all other fees, costs and services). So you can rest assured that you're getting a fair price.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> ...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> LMAO Well....that *was* almost a year ago....maybe he's changed since then? (


I realise there is a certain "laid back" pace in Nashville (gotta love the Grand Ole Opry and the freaking bizarre and humongous Opryland), but that post was March 18, 2005 with replies and follow-ups today 

I thought it interesting whether Microsoft is actually proposing to fund people to find a way to convert purchased iTMS tracks (all 300,000,000 of them) to protected WMA. If so (and given JCs repute that's rather unlikely), then Microsoft clearly sees the "installed base" of protected AAC collections as a significant stumbling block for wider adoption of protected WMA. It's more likely Roxio up to its tricks. Can you hear the Cupertino lawyers sniffing....?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Apple Canada still has an official "price matching" page.


That brings up the question, "Is CompuSmart an authorized Apple reseller?" If they are, they certainly don't make it easy to find that info on their site.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> I realise there is a certain "laid back" pace in Nashville


Naw....these people only *think* they are laid back...you can't be "laid back" with this many guns around. 


> (gotta love the Grand Ole Opry and the freaking bizarre and humongous Opryland),


"Opryland"? You mean the theme park or the mall? 'Cause the theme park is gone. 


> but that post was March 18, 2005 with replies and follow-ups today


DOH! For some reason, I read that as 2004....


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I stayed at the Opryland "hotel-cum-whateveritwas" for a conference a few years ago. I thought I was hallucinating. Haven't been to DollyWood though. You TN guys n'gals are soooo lurky.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Haven't been to DollyWood though.


Me neither. Been to the "neighborhood", though. Beautiful area of the country. Shame they had to go ruin it with crappy theme parks. 



> You TN guys n'gals are soooo lurky.


Hey now - don't lump me in with these crazy Americans!


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

This is cool. This like a brush with a little bit of celebrity as every month I have the Your Mac Life broadcast sitting in my Audible.com subscription folder and on my iPod. Shawn, I go to bed with you every night 

OK, that was weird.

Brian


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Can we get Leo Laporte to sign-on here? He's being Canadianized by hosting Call for Help on TechTV Canada. He says he's got some Québécois roots.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

briMac said:


> This is cool. This like a brush with a little bit of celebrity


Oh please....."celebrity" I ain't. I'm just a fellow Canadian who is feeling a bit homesick and wants to stay in touch with other Canadians. 



> Shawn, I go to bed with you every night
> 
> OK, that was weird.


More so for you than me. I have it happen all the time. The good news about my job is "Groupies!"  

The bad news? "Male Groupies"......


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Can we get Leo Laporte to sign-on here?


Leo's a friend of mine - I'll ask him to drop by and say hello.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

ShawnKing said:


> Leo's a friend of mine - I'll ask him to drop by and say hello.


Great! I know he's a primary Mac user despite his knowledge of all computing platforms.

Say Shawn, have you ever gone to the "Mac the Knife" parties at MWSF or MWNY?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

We are not worthy, we are not worthy, we are not worthy 

Any chance of putting in a word with the Big Steve too? And how's aboot some Canadian Content (TM) on YML?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Say Shawn, have you ever gone to the "Mac the Knife" parties at MWSF or MWNY?


I went all the time. Went to all the "big parties" (Apple used to throw some really fun ones at Webster Hall in NYC) - now, expect for the YML Rocks Party, they have all disappeared.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

ShawnKing said:


> That brings up the question, "Is CompuSmart an authorized Apple reseller?" If they are, they certainly don't make it easy to find that info on their site.


Yes they are an authorized Apple reseller. Some of their locations make that quite evident, especially the Compusmart at the Rideau Mall. You don't even have to enter the store to see the Apple presence. Although it's a small corner of the store (and they never seem to have the game I want), it's quite prominent. I think it has alot to do with the staff there.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> We are not worthy, we are not worthy, we are not worthy


Oh please...if you're not worthy of *me*, you really shouldn't be allowed to have a computer. 


> Any chance of putting in a word with the Big Steve too?


Not a one. You wouldn't want him round these here parts - believe me, he's *way* too much of a buzzkill. 



> And how's aboot some Canadian Content (TM) on YML?


Like what? 95% of all Mac news/information is relevant to *all* Mac users, regardless of citizenship. 

I hate to ask but can someone start a new thread if you'd like to continue to discuss little ole me and/or Your Mac Life and/or America? I feel bad for the originator of this thread that I've come in and hijacked it from him and I don't want to seem vain by starting my own thread to talk about me.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

BTW Shawn, belated congratulations on your engagement to Lesa! I just hope the grief of the masses of disappointed (male) groupies doesn't get nasty....


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> BTW Shawn, belated congratulations on your engagement to Lesa!


Thank you!

For those (few) of you who may be interested, I did (what I believe to be) the very first marriage proposal ever on Net Radio last Wednesday. 

<b><a href="http://www.yourmaclife.com/article.php?story=20050317100830304" target="_blank">A YML Proposal
</a></b>


> I just hope the grief of the masses of disappointed (male) groupies doesn't get nasty....


Well, there have been *some* comments made that I can only assume were made out of jealousy.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I created a new thread per Shawn's suggestion. We can continue to Oggle him there 

Brian


----------

